# Train in Crest Commercial



## battalion51 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just saw a Commercial for Crest White strips which features a woman on a train. They only show a quick exterior shot of the train, but it looked like it was in a Pennsy scheme, possibly an old EMD E/F unit. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Sam Damon (Dec 5, 2006)

Perhaps Bennett Levin's trainset?


----------

